# AFE Pro Dry S filters



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone using the AFE drop in filters in there cars? I see that they don't use oil so it won't do any damage to you engine. Anyone?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I had one in my 2009 GTI off and on and I loved it. It seemed to filter well and was made really well. Cleaning it was the easiest thing ever. just bang it out. If you want one get one, no question.


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

I run one as well. While you are in replacing the filter be sure to remove the plastic grate at the bottom of the airbox too. I noticed a nice increase in throttle response with the AFE filter, I would recommend it. I don't think it does much for top end power but you'll notice a difference.


----------

